# FS: 37 gallon tank part out



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

My partner has decided that she's content with maintaining axolotl tanks and is parting with her 37 gallon Marineland column setup.

Part out time once livestock finds new homes.

37 gallon marineland column aquarium with stand - SOLD
1 month old Aquaclear 70 - SOLD
manzanita branch - SOLD
Aragonite sand - do people really sell used aragonite?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I was just reading the journal for this tank the other day. It is such an unusual and pretty tank setup!

For anyone who wants to see this tank, just take a peek at the journal section of the forum.



Grete_J said:


> My partner has decided that she's content with maintaining axolotl tanks and is parting with her 37 gallon Marineland column setup. Running an Aquaclear 70, 30 lbs of aragonite, ebo 200 watt heater, manzanita branch with.... some kinda plant attached to it, few other plants including some anubias, homemade stand, knight gobies, bumble bee gobies, a gsp and a figure 8 puffer. $250


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Saturday bump, horrible grainy photo's added


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Price change


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump it ttt!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Price drop to $170


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump bump...


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

updated.... will part out once fishies go


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

once fishies go will also trade for salty things.... got live rock? Fishies might go to your LFS by the weekend!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump... reminding everyone that you can get the tank and the fish, too! (Or separately)


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Oops, thanks Maureen


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

set up sold


----------

